# I miss you grandma



## foreveryours

Hey if can one could please tell me how to say :

*You never know what you have until its gone.
Forever in my heart you will be.
Rest in peace grandma I love you.*


PLEASE AND THANK YOU SOO MUCH


----------



## Pinyot

Hindi natin alam kung ano ang mayroon tayo hanggang mawala ito.
Sa iyo ang puso ko magpakailan man.
Sumalangit nawa ang iyong kaluluwa, lola. Mahal na mahal kita!



I assume this is for your grandma's eulogy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## foreveryours

thank so much.


----------

